# XL Spreadsheet for Range & Bearing



## Sailorboy (Sep 28, 2011)

in an effort to save a few bucks by not buying a new easy to use GPS... I wanted to take all of the public numbers and calculate range and bearing from the pass. We have gotten the range to work but we cannot get the bearing to work. I don't know if the equation I am using is wrong or not .... any ideas

my equation =(MOD(ATAN2((COS($J$2)*SIN(J3))-(SIN($J$2)*COS(J3)*COS(K3-$K$2)), SIN(K3-$K$2)*COS(J3)),2*PI()))*180/PI()

gotten from
http://deathpod3000.wordpress.com/2009/04/30/how-to-calculate-distance-and-bearing-to-a-latitude-longitude-waypoint-in-excel/

thanks:blink:


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Buy a GPS and then spend all that spare time you have on your hangs rigging your gear and fishing.


----------



## Trble Make-rr (Sep 30, 2007)

Some people are just to smart for their own good 
Keep up the good work !


----------



## Sailorboy (Sep 28, 2011)

LOL.... yea, I know I'm a tightwad.. I keep using the excuse that I am learning something new


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Oops


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Mag North or True?


----------



## Sailorboy (Sep 28, 2011)

Trying for magnetic N..


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

=if(atan2(cos($h$2)*sin(h2)-sin($h$2)*cos(h2)*cos(i2-$i$2), sin(i2-$i$2)*cos(h2))*57.29578>0,abs(atan2(cos($h$2)*sin(h2)-sin($h$2)*cos(h2)*cos(i2-$i$2), sin(i2-$i$2)*cos(h2))*57.29578-360),abs(atan2(cos($h$2)*sin(h2)-sin($h$2)*cos(h2)*cos(i2-$i$2), sin(i2-$i$2)*cos(h2))*57.29578))


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

I have a sheet that I post after the weekend.


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

pm your email and I will send you a file


----------



## Sailorboy (Sep 28, 2011)

thanks
PM sent


----------

